# Borden PRETC



## blade227 (2 Oct 2009)

Hey everyone, quick question.

Tomorrow I am leaving for Borden to start my QL3 (Weapon Technician - Land, going to be stuck on PRETC for awhile though). 

I was wondering what to do with my desktop computer and my xbox and such. Am I allowed to bring it? Will I be allowed to use it? If not, will it be securely stored or am I better off leaving it with my brother at his place?

If anyone can shed some light on this for me it would be much appreciated. During BMQ the staff loved to not tell us anything at all about our next posting.


----------



## LuvsMud (2 Oct 2009)

Bring it. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Mithras (2 Oct 2009)

Yes you can use your computer, Xbox, tv etc while at PRETC.  If you are staying in the barracks block I was in you will probably be four to a room and everyone will have their own electronics. 

Seemed like most of the boys ended up going to the local Canex and getting 50 inch tvs and Xboxes as soon as they got there.


----------



## blade227 (2 Oct 2009)

That's great news!

Thanks.

Mithras, would you be able to tell me if the internet is wireless or not? If it's wireless I'll have to buy the adapter for my xbox.


----------



## AndyRad (2 Oct 2009)

now that sounds like a party.....just imagine 4 50's all hooked up to the same source... like a mini theater


----------



## Mithras (3 Oct 2009)

blade227 said:
			
		

> That's great news!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mithras, would you be able to tell me if the internet is wireless or not? If it's wireless I'll have to buy the adapter for my xbox.



The internet isn't wireless unless you set up a wireless router.  Every room has access to the internet but you have to call the local provider to have someone come in and install a cable modem and flip the switch.  This is how it is in most of the barracks that you will be staying in from now on.


----------

